# Anyone own anything by Gold Chain / Gold Hills



## lyndsayberesford (12 September 2012)

Just wondering if anyone owns anything by Gold Chain / Gold Hills

My 6 yr old is nothing like his half siblings on the sire side so wondered what the siblings/offspring were like on the mare side

http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?z=cza3wm&d=okie+dokie+v


----------



## oldywoldy (12 September 2012)

If you dont mind me saying she is horribly closely inbred on the dams side if that pedigree is correct.


----------



## cruiseline (12 September 2012)

I own this boy 

http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?z=BwTFIy&d=tartan+special&x=31&y=10


----------



## s4sugar (12 September 2012)

oldywoldy said:



			If you dont mind me saying she is horribly closely inbred on the dams side if that pedigree is correct.
		
Click to expand...

Actually that is not quite correct -the dam is a half brother x half sister product with unknown & hopefully unrelated grand dams which with an outstanding common parent could be a rather good mating. This mare has then gone to an unrelated stallion so the OP's horse is not inbred at all.

Cruiseline - veeery nice (& this from someone who doesn't do warmbloods)


----------



## lyndsayberesford (12 September 2012)

Mmm like a lot cruise line. What is His temperament like? 

Yeh I know that gold hills appears twice close together on the mare side but it is done quite frequently. I'm guessing Gold Hills was a popular sire and must have had good attributes that they wanted to pass on.


----------



## Goldenstar (12 September 2012)

I had a lovely Gold Hills mare she was lovely great forward going temperament .


----------



## alfiesmum (13 September 2012)

i have his grandaughter 

best natured horse in the world! she is now my brood mare due to injury and she is just amazing


----------



## alfiesmum (13 September 2012)

cruiseline i am about to pm you


----------



## greasedweasel (14 September 2012)

One of our broodmares is by Cruz Forever and out of a mare by Goldhills.  Goldhills stood just ten minutes down the road, we've had a few of his to break in


----------



## lyndsayberesford (14 September 2012)

greasedweasel said:



			One of our broodmares is by Cruz Forever and out of a mare by Goldhills.  Goldhills stood just ten minutes down the road, we've had a few of his to break in  

Click to expand...

what was gold hills like himself? 

mine is exceptionally talented and sweet natured but has an attitude where u have to convince him to do things rather than tell him!


----------



## lyndsayberesford (14 September 2012)

alfiesmum said:



			i have his grandaughter 

best natured horse in the world! she is now my brood mare due to injury and she is just amazing 

Click to expand...

what did you do with her? competitive?


----------



## Little Nell (14 September 2012)

I remember Goldhills very well.  Big, dark chestnut, grade A jumping stallion with a big white blaze.  he was a real talent.  He was around the showjumping circuit late 80's early 90's with the Dunlops.  he was by the late Caroline Bradley's Marius who is also the sire of Milton


----------



## lyndsayberesford (14 September 2012)

Anyone got any photos of him? cant find any on sports horse database


----------



## greasedweasel (14 September 2012)

Little Nell said:



			I remember Goldhills very well.  Big, dark chestnut, grade A jumping stallion with a big white blaze.  he was a real talent.  He was around the showjumping circuit late 80's early 90's with the Dunlops.  he was by the late Caroline Bradley's Marius who is also the sire of Milton
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this by the time we met him he'd lost an eye but he was a kind old lad.


----------



## cruiseline (14 September 2012)

alfiesmum said:



			cruiseline i am about to pm you 

Click to expand...

But you didn't


----------



## cruiseline (14 September 2012)

lyndsayberesford said:



			Mmm like a lot cruise line. What is His temperament like?
		
Click to expand...

He has a fantastic temperament, not spooky, in fact completely the opposite, there is nothing that fazes him, but he can get nervous if he misunderstands or thinks he has upset someone. He takes the pressure of top level dressage in his stride and loves being my partner in the sport. 

So all in all a really top horse


----------



## Little Nell (15 September 2012)

lyndsayberesford said:



			Anyone got any photos of him? cant find any on sports horse database
		
Click to expand...

Ive got a couple if somebody can tell me how to upload picture


----------



## Little Nell (15 September 2012)

Hope this works,  In the group pic he is second along with the fluffy noseband


----------



## cruiseline (15 September 2012)

Thank you for the photos :-D I have put them on the Sports Horse Database


----------



## alfiesmum (15 September 2012)

ha ha cruiseline i will now x


----------



## EventingMum (15 September 2012)

I remember him jumping - used to tilt his head due to his missing eye. He won a lot with the Dunlops.

Little Nell are those pics at Balcormo? Brings back lots of memories of the 3 day shows there!


----------



## LittleWildOne (16 September 2012)

Just posting to say this thread brings back memories from my days as a SJ groom .
Gold Hills was lovely, as was Gold Chain.
I worked for a family who had 2 mares by Gold Hills. The grey had a very sweet temperament but the chestnut was a little bit sensitive. Both were just novices on the SJ circuit, jumping BN, Discovery and Newcomers at the time.

Cruiseline, LOVE your stallion ! 
Dutch Falco was one of my favourites. I loved watching him jump.
I don't know if this is good or bad.....but your stallion is related to my New Forest filly through his dam. Niggerstep Of Bridgelea is in the 5th generation of my filly's pedigree on her sire's side.


----------



## cruiseline (16 September 2012)

LittleWildOne said:



			Cruiseline, LOVE your stallion ! 
Dutch Falco was one of my favourites. I loved watching him jump.
I don't know if this is good or bad.....but your stallion is related to my New Forest filly through his dam. Niggerstep Of Bridgelea is in the 5th generation of my filly's pedigree on her sire's side. 

Click to expand...

It is good  I love the fact that Tartan Special has a line of pony in his breeding. It comes through too, I think it is the pony in him that makes him such a pocket 'pony' always pleased to see me and he does his best to make riding him a pleasure.

Here is a short video I put together on mother's day in honour of my late, much missed mother! (sorry that the videoing is not so good, one of the kids at the yard did it for me  ) I hope you enjoy 


http://youtu.be/R4QFqN_sJgc


----------



## lyndsayberesford (16 September 2012)

Little Nell said:



			Hope this works,  In the group pic he is second along with the fluffy noseband












Click to expand...

 Wow thanks for them photos! Brilliant to see that side of the breeding  he is more like my horse than the sire side


----------



## lyndsayberesford (16 September 2012)

LittleWildOne said:



			Just posting to say this thread brings back memories from my days as a SJ groom .
Gold Hills was lovely, as was Gold Chain.
I worked for a family who had 2 mares by Gold Hills. The grey had a very sweet temperament but the chestnut was a little bit sensitive. Both were just novices on the SJ circuit, jumping BN, Discovery and Newcomers at the time.

Cruiseline, LOVE your stallion ! 
Dutch Falco was one of my favourites. I loved watching him jump.
I don't know if this is good or bad.....but your stallion is related to my New Forest filly through his dam. Niggerstep Of Bridgelea is in the 5th generation of my filly's pedigree on her sire's side. 

Click to expand...

What was Gold Chain like? So intrigued now! Wonder if he is still alive and who owns him now hmmmm


----------



## irishdraught (16 September 2012)

I don't know if you aer aware but the Dunlops, who owned Gold hills has a Facebook page, Goldhills Sports horses.


----------



## lyndsayberesford (16 September 2012)

irishdraught said:



			I don't know if you aer aware but the Dunlops, who owned Gold hills has a Facebook page, Goldhills Sports horses.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh thanks will look for that now


----------



## LittleWildOne (16 September 2012)

lyndsayberesford, as far as I remember, Gold Chain was palomino and was taller and finer than Gold Hills although it is a very vague memory so I may be wrong. 
On allbreedpedigree, it has him listed as foaled in 1984, which would make him 28 years old now if he is still alive.

cruiseline, thank you for that video link. 
What a stunning horse he is ! I watched your other 2 videos of him, the dressage to music and the PSG. He certainly does have a lot of "pony character" but in a horses body. He must be a dream to ride and own. I can see the pony in him (but in a good way) if you know what I mean. His head screams out "NEW FOREST" to me. There's just a certain look about his head and facial expression that I see in a lot of NF's.
I like this breeding a lot, and in fact would certainly consider puting my NF filly to a similar type of warmblood stallion to yours in the future.


----------



## lyndsayberesford (16 September 2012)

LittleWildOne said:



			lyndsayberesford, as far as I remember, Gold Chain was palomino and was taller and finer than Gold Hills although it is a very vague memory so I may be wrong. 
On allbreedpedigree, it has him listed as foaled in 1984, which would make him 28 years old now if he is still alive.


Click to expand...

Wow palomino! Thanks for that! I've tried to contact the dunlops to see what else they know of him too


----------



## LittleWildOne (16 September 2012)

lyndsayberesford said:



			Wow palomino! Thanks for that! I've tried to contact the dunlops to see what else they know of him too 

Click to expand...

He might have been a chestnut with flaxen mane and tail, but something in my mind is saying palomino.
My memory of him was at a show in fife, where he and Gold Hills were both competing that day.....but that was back in the early 90's.


----------



## magic104 (17 September 2012)

LittleWildOne said:



			He might have been a chestnut with flaxen mane and tail, but something in my mind is saying palomino.
My memory of him was at a show in fife, where he and Gold Hills were both competing that day.....but that was back in the early 90's. 

Click to expand...

The photos posted show a chestnut horse


----------



## cruiseline (17 September 2012)

magic104 said:



			The photos posted show a chestnut horse
		
Click to expand...

Magic104, the photos are of Gold Hills, not Gold Chain who is the possible palomino


----------



## Little Nell (17 September 2012)

cruiseline said:



			Thank you for the photos :-D I have put them on the Sports Horse Database
		
Click to expand...

Woooops, should i have blanked out certain faces    *Dons shades to go into stealth mode.  New to this intergeek malarkey

Yes the pics are from balcormo.  Lots of good times had there 

Love your tartan special Cruiseline.


----------



## Tai.Ni.Po.Ni (17 September 2012)

Is this the stallion that is at gold hills stud in Dumfries? I've just been there to look at their youngstock. If it is him he was there, lovely big horse.


----------



## irishdraught (19 September 2012)

I thought Gold Hills had died although they still have progengy.


----------



## lyndsayberesford (19 September 2012)

Yeh gold hills died but gold chain was one of his offspring and could be alive


----------



## DW1311 (17 December 2013)

I owned a beautiful chestnut mare called Orange Blossom, sire Gold Hills and dam Blossom.  Unfortunately she was put to sleep a few weeks ago at the wonderful old age of 30.  She was a great character and lovely to handle although you had to respect her and ask her to do things, there was no telling her.  She had lovely paces and was an amazing bold jumper both x-country and showjumping and had competed up to Foxhunter level with her previous owner.  I have seen another one of his off spring who looked exactly like Blossom.


----------

